# Sangatte squat.



## vindiboy (Mar 19, 2020)

Arrived at  wissant  aire to find it closed and notice saying all aires and camp sites closed, what now we thought, go to Sangatte and wild we thought found a great place, turns out it is on P 4 N so all good no services views of the sea and ferries too, so if you at Calais and stuck for a sleep over come here, lots of space too, N50. 94112 W1. 74165 my position.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

This has been in the POIs for some years ...


----------



## groyne (Mar 19, 2020)

We've stopped at St Ouen de Thouberville, about 3hours from Calais. Tunnel is booked for tomorrow night.
Stay safe.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 19, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> This has been in the POIs for some years ...


It does not show in the POI, s I have so how do I update mine please


----------



## barryd (Mar 19, 2020)

Its a bit crackers closing the Aires near Calais at least. Its just going to force many motorhomers returning home into either unsafe places or all together.


----------



## Deleted member 47296 (Mar 19, 2020)

I think you mean an E in the grid ref rather than a W. I ended up in the New Forrest, which although very nice it is not the same. Mind you my first attempt got me to Balboa Park near San Fransisco!! Thanks for the info. Didn't know about this one.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 19, 2020)

barryd said:


> Its a bit crackers closing the Aires near Calais at least. Its just going to force many motorhomers returning home into either unsafe places or all together.



Maybe so, but isn't is quite obvious by now Barry that everything is off the scale of normality?

1. You don't know who maintains and looks after the aires or what their personal situation is at this time.
2. Maybe they are just following directives from the French authorities?
3. Maybe they've had to self-isolate and stay indoors?

Whatever, they're facing exactly the same problems as everyone else in the entire world right now.
Why should they go out of their way to consider the needs and wants of a few motorhomes unfortunately stranded overseas?

They're just as scared and bemused as the rest of us.

These are far from normal times. Don't expect normal service.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> It does not show in the POI, s I have so how do I update mine please



How are you accessing the POIs?

If it's by using the app you need to check for updates.

If it's using a satnav you need to download the latest version of the POIs and update the device.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 19, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Maybe so, but isn't is quite obvious by now Barry that everything is off the scale of normality?
> 
> 1. You don't know who maintains and looks after the aires or what their personal situation is at this time.
> 2. Maybe they are just following directives from the French authorities?
> ...



The so-called aire at Wissant is just a large car park with a grey waste drain and bins.

It's hard to understand why it has been closed other than to presume that the local residents don't want visitors in the town.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 19, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> The so-called aire at Wissant is just a large car park with a grey waste drain and bins.
> 
> *It's hard to understand why it has been closed other than to presume that the local residents don't want visitors in the town.*



Spot on. Perfectly understandable that they don't want visitors under the circumstances.
Not everyone is able to stay calm and logical about this pandemic.

The visitors might be carrying the virus.
Reasonable for residents to be fearful of that, given current global situation along with advice being given out by their governments.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 19, 2020)

barryd said:


> Its a bit crackers closing the Aires near Calais at least. Its just going to force many motorhomers returning home into either unsafe places or all together.





POI Admin said:


> The so-called aire at Wissant is just a large car park with a grey waste drain and bins.
> 
> It's hard to understand why it has been closed other than to presume that the local residents don't want visitors in the town.


Wrong, it is a government edict, nothing to do with the locals people here in France are being fined if out and about without an official paper from the police stating they are out for good reason we have the paper from the police given that we are traveling home making our travel official. Yes it seems ridiculous the Aires are closed to prevent spread of the virus but there are  now 10 vans on this squat, all Brits with booked boats or trains tomorrow, but that is how it is.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 19, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> How are you accessing the POIs?
> 
> If it's by using the app you need to check for updates.
> 
> If it's using a satnav you need to download the latest version of the POIs and update the device.


 Thanks I have just downloaded the POIs again to my Maps me  and this Sangatte squat is  now shown on  the map, I think maps me is a great medium thanks again.


----------



## barryd (Mar 19, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Spot on. Perfectly understandable that they don't want visitors under the circumstances.
> Not everyone is able to stay calm and logical about this pandemic.
> 
> The visitors might be carrying the virus.
> Reasonable for residents to be fearful of that, given current global situation along with advice being given out by their governments.



Yep I guess your probably right.  It may well have been a town decision. I guess its understandable. A lot of people are talking about still going out motorhoming but how welcome will strange vans be now.  Its probably all going to end up in lock down here soon anyway.


----------

